

The Errors of A/B Testing: Your Conclusions Can Make Things Worse - tayloraldredge
http://grasshopper.com/blog/the-errors-of-ab-testing-your-conclusions-can-make-things-worse/

======
tayloraldredge
Just thought this was relevant to this community. We do a lot of A/B testing
on everything.

